# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Manual de Prácticas para el Mejor Manejo Postcosecha del Mango

## Bruno Cillóniz

El ofrecer una sobresaliente calidad de mangos en el mercado para que los consumidores quieran comprar una y otra vez, requieren de un compromiso de producción con calidad por parte de cada uno de los productores y comercializadores involucrados en la producción y manejo del mango. El proyecto de calidad del mango ha identificado practicas de cosecha y postcosecha que pueden ser mejoradas, como son: una mejor determinación de la correcta madurez de cosecha, adecuado manejo de la temperatura – previo al tratamiento con agua caliente, posterior al tratamiento con agua caliente, previo a la exportación y durante la misma, así como en los centros de distribución en los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica – mejora en la clasificación y en el grado de los frutos, así como en el empaque y la paletización de los mangos, al igual que un mejor manejo en la exposición de los mangos en la tiendas de ventas al detalle. 
El manual del NMB sobre las mejores practicas de manejo del mango incluye instrucciones en sus apéndices para la conducción de programas de practicas de control de calidad que incluyen métodos estándares para la determinación de: 1) la madurez a la cosecha a través de la inspección visual y contenidos de azucares (Brix), sólidos totales y mediciones de firmeza, 2) mediciones de calidad de agua, 3) medición de la temperatura del agua y de la pulpa de fruto durante el tratamiento con agua caliente y al enfriamiento posterior al tratamiento con agua caliente, y 4) la medición de la temperatura del aire ambiental y de la pulpa de los frutos, humedad relativa durante el pre-enfriamiento y posterior almacenamiento, así mismo en las actividades de carga de furgones o de contenedores marinos, al igual que en los centros de distribución. Este Manual de Mejores Practicas de Manejo del Mango contiene fotos a colores para ser usadas como guías para la determinación de la madurez y de los procesos de maduración, así como para la identificación de enfermedades y desordenes de los frutos, y las formas para la evaluación de calidad del mango con instrucciones para la aplicación de métodos estándares en cuanto a la valoración de la incidencia y severidad de estos desordenes.  *Autores:* 
Jeffrey K. Brecht
Steven A. Sargent
Adel A. Kader
Elizabeth J. Mitcham
Fernando Maul
Patrick E. Brecht
Octavio Menocal  *Editora:* National Mango Board  *Año:* 2,011  http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...echa-del-mangoTemas similares: Manejo postcosecha de la palta Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción Manual para la producción de mango (USAID) MANUAL DE MANEJO POSTCOSECHA DE FRUTAS TROPICALES (Papaya, piña, plátano, cítricos) Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas

----------

